# Ted at ten weeks



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah he is very cute as is Betty - lovely photos  x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

They are both gorgeous!! So cute together.

X


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

They are both soooooooooooo cute.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

They are both scrummy!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So cute snuggled up with Betty  What a lovely pair!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Lovely pics x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Colin,how are you finding it with two dogs? Did Betty take to Ted straight away? How has Betty been when Ted has played with her toys?How did you introduce them?

I'm getting a second 'poo in about 5 weeks and these are things I've been thinking about with my own dog.
Thank you


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely updates Colin. Lovely looking boy is young Ted. They both look so lovely together, complimenting each others colouring.

Probably too many lovely's above !!!, but they really are


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Great photos and I just love, love, love Miss Betty and Master Ted :love-eyes:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

They are just gorgeous!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a lovely update Colin ... Betty & Ted are wonderful ... 

Mini update on Fudge (Pudding) .. she is a chewer .. Aggghhh I have to watch her like a hawk, she has had shoes, trainers, door frames.. oh and tried to tuck into the sofa a few times .. what a girl .. good job she is gorgeous  .. they say Cockapoos are clever, well I have caught her every time .. 

Also she is likes a paddle .... perfect puppy for Hayling Island Colin... . she almost gets in the water bowl .. I caught her and wanted to be so cross, give her a growl, but I couldn't stop laughing .. she was splish splashing away and soaked .. the kitchen floor was like a padding pool ... ok maybe not that bad .. but I needed waders or a dingy lol ... 

Other than that she is wonderful ... just a scrummy yummy cuddly puppy


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

How did the new pup fit in with your existing dogs JoJo? How did you introduce them?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Dextersmum said:


> How did the new pup fit in with your existing dogs JoJo? How did you introduce them?


Fudge was used to having Lola, Maggie and her mum Izzi (Katies Pack) around so I knew she would take to older dogs in the home and my dogs are very socialable and friendly .. so the introduction was simple, Fudge came home and we introduced them instantly .. lots of sniffing, jumping about ..she just fitted in so quickly, I can't believe she has only be here 2 weeks ... feels like ages ... 

I also find a second or third puppy fits in so well to your existing routine with your older dog ..and night time is a breezy as she has a friend close by (good job as I like my sleep lol) ... first puppies are the hardest in my opinion lol


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks JoJo! I think Dexter will love having a playmate


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just let them get to know each other .. put puppy down and let the sniffing commence   with lots of jumping and rolling around ... getting to know each other in a canine way, butt sniffing, classy .. enjoy it Gemma


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dextersmum said:


> Colin,how are you finding it with two dogs? Did Betty take to Ted straight away? How has Betty been when Ted has played with her toys?How did you introduce them?
> 
> I'm getting a second 'poo in about 5 weeks and these are things I've been thinking about with my own dog.
> Thank you


Actually I read up quite a bit on how to introduce a new puppy etc..but in the end took advice from my lovely friend Karen ( Wellerfeller) who because she knows Betty( having met her a number of times at meets )said that because Betty is such a social , happy dog she would just let them get on with it ( rather than introduce them slowly etc..). This is is exactly what I did and have no problems at all..Betty is not possessive over toys ( never been that bothered about them) and they even share bones/chews etc... It's actually quite funny, I feed them at the same time, they gobble it up in two seconds flat then go looking in each others bowls to see if the other might have left overs!!! Their play / fighting does look bit rough a times and it can be quite noisy but other than that I absolutely love having two dogs..I'm sure you will too xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

He is so beautiful - I want him!


----------



## ncjj678 (Jun 7, 2012)

colpa110 said:


>


Aww Ted is gorgeous. I had my heart set on an apricot pup but seeing him I'm not so sure now!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Colin!!! he is just so gorgeous! and looks great with the gorgeous miss bossy knickers! So adorable! now I want my choccy poo even more!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He looks adorable, and they look fabulous together


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone... I have to say - his photo's don't do him justice ( my fault not his!!) He is even more gorgeous in the fur!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

This is my favourite kind of thread! Lovely pics of them together - the one of them on the sofa together is the bit I'm really looking forward to when we have two. Loving the choccies even more now - maybe will have to get a third one day! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> This is my favourite kind of thread! Lovely pics of them together - the one of them on the sofa together is the bit I'm really looking forward to when we have two. Loving the choccies even more now - maybe will have to get a third one day! x


The only problem is that I end sitting on the floor as it feels too mean to move them!! Choclate and Cream...a delicious combination.....with maybe a bit of red thrown in


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin don't encourage Jane .. she really doesn't need encouraging  

I wonder what colour I should have next .. only teasing lol .. well maybe not lol .... ha ha ha .. 


Jane what colour is your new puppy going to be ?? What colours are predicted .. I appreciate this can change when they arrive


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww Ted is a wee cracker and looks adorable next to his beautiful big sister .... Just perfect


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

Ted is gorgeous and cute, they do go well together!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous!! I didnt realise how small he actually was until i saw him next to betty,she is tiny so he must be soooo teeny,adorable!!! xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He is gorgeous ...i want one!!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't you just love those puppy "who me!" eyes! Perfect puppy friends.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Two lovely poos! They are both lush! X


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

i love these photos ,all those questions to about a second poo i had myself ,we are getting our 2nd one in 6 weeks and Ollie is just over 2 . Ollie is a chocolate and we are getting an apricot one a girl so i will have a girl and a boy . 

lynda


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great update Colin . Some really good shots of 'Master Ted'. They look so suited together and of course both of them are just gorgeous. I'm sooooooo envious and glad to read that it's still great having two now that the honeymoon period is over!

When can Ted go walkies? Are you going to Wendover Woods on Sunday?


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Colin I'm loving the piccies of Ted & BBK. I think he & JoJo's Fudge are adorable


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Great update Colin . Some really good shots of 'Master Ted'. They look so suited together and of course both of them are just gorgeous. I'm sooooooo envious and glad to read that it's still great having two now that the honeymoon period is over!
> 
> When can Ted go walkies? Are you going to Wendover Woods on Sunday?


I intend to come to Wendover , BBK will be coming but not sure about Ted. He gets his second jab tomorrow but still have to wait another week or two for walkies and he us getting much more wriggly to carry round!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Fab photos! Ted is a gorgeous colour, just like chocolate!


----------

